# Swollen eye



## kinsleebugg2016 (Aug 12, 2017)

i have a 12 week old apple head chihuahua named Princess Leia... she is in great health but i noticed this morning that her left eye is very watery and double the size of her right one... she's been laying in bed with me, asleep, all morning. she has gotten up to eat and potty but she comes back to me to lay down directly after she's finished. i'm worried that she's somehow injured the eyeball itself or the eyelid-- either way, i need some advice bc this dog and i are inseparable.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

If she's still swollen she probably needs to see a vet. 
My girl dog once was separated from are male dog. And she completely had a panic attack. Next morning half her head was swollen. But within the 1st 24 hours it went back to normal. Which I'm not sure how it happened but she was very attached to him.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Please get this puppy to the vet now! Eyes are nothing to guess about. If she has a scratched cornea, this needs urgent attention or the eye could be lost. I don't want to scare you, but the forum really can't do much except suggest. My chihuahua was attacked and rolled over and over. We noticed that she had been bitten, and didn't really pay attention to her eye. Fortunately the vet caught it right away. The stain showed a corneal ulcer that covered 1/4th of her eye!! Eye drops did the trick, but it was touch and go for awhile, as to whether or not the vision would be affected.


----------

